# Shipment from our friends in the North?



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

So today I got my shipment of frogs from our friends from the north.....Who else got a shipment and what did you get?

For me new R. fantasticus 'Lowland' trio.

Here is a picture of 2 of them. The one on the left is much bigger then the other 2.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I got 4 CV Fants and had asked for 1 with a solid crown, I was told they were pretty rare and chances were good I would not get 1, opened the box and was very happy.
















The other 3 are all pretty simlar, here is 1.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

4 stunning Imi Chazuta. Sorry for the crappy pics. I'll make amends after they settle in.

The coolest thing was that I had just gotten to work after getting them transferred and Mrs Zoomie Zoomie called flipping out that bird sounds were coming from the frog room!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are good looking frogs Mark..... 

Great colors on those Zoomie.....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow Mark, that first frog looks fantastic.....


Yeah, lame pun. Sorry. I'll be going now. Really though, it's stunning, very unique.

Great frogs guys, would love to see what else came in.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Got my Varaderos today...wish I could post some pics, but they are in hiding now...


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I also got 4 Imi Chazutas. They are very healthy and beautiful. Don't have picks yet but will post them as soon as I can get some.
I am a very happy customer!!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

That larger Lowland is probably a female.

Wow I really like those Caynarachi fants! Are they about the size of the Copperheads?

I got 3 Chazutas as well. I'm really surprised at their crazy colors and variation! I heard calling several minutes after putting them in their temp tank. Not too surprising with imitators though.

I also got 3 Koetari River tinctorius, which I can safely say are the prettiest tinctorius population I've ever seen. My friend also got some El Cope auratus which are pretty amazing looking. Thinking of trying to work with auratus in the future now 

Pictures to come!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I know that Mike received some Caynarachi Fants. He sent me a few pics and they too are gorgeous. I know he is having PC problems so I'll check with him to see if he wants me to post up for him.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was bummed about this shipment. I was supposed to be getting another group of Mark's line of vanzos by way of a hobbyists in Canada. But after we had all the details worked out and payment made it unfortunately didn't work out  Maybe next time.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

thedude said:


> That larger Lowland is probably a female.
> 
> Wow I really like those Caynarachi fants! Are they about the size of the Copperheads?
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam..... I asked if Mark could sex me a possable group or mixed sex group.....I kinda thought the bigger one might be female has the round pear shape by the hips.

Can't wait to see your pics....


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Got some Sisa.


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

I was hoping someone else would ask this question, but what is this shipment from the North? Frogs from Canada I'm assuming, but some type of group order? The frogs look awesome and it would be nice to know where they're coming from.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

lapidsilver said:


> I was hoping someone else would ask this question, but what is this shipment from the North? Frogs from Canada I'm assuming, but some type of group order? The frogs look awesome and it would be nice to know where they're coming from.


These would all be from Mark Pepper of Understory Enterprises.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

lapidsilver said:


> I was hoping someone else would ask this question, but what is this shipment from the North? Frogs from Canada I'm assuming, but some type of group order? The frogs look awesome and it would be nice to know where they're coming from.


I posted it this way as to not make it the possability of a feed back thread so we can share the shipments people got.....As Doug posted.....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> Got some Sisa.


Those are beautiful.....They as blue as the look? Amazing!


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys



Pumilo said:


> These would all be from Mark Pepper of Understory Enterprises.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

great lookers guys! especially love yours vertigo.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

LapidSilver, the reason the thread looks unusual is that Mark doesn't ship regularly for US customers as it is cost prohibitive. I believe that he does in neighborhood of 3-6 shipments per year. 

He literally drives the frogs down to NY, clears customs after inspections with Fish and Game or whatever the equivalent is.....then mails. Or that is at least how it worked with this shipment.

So, every couple of months you see one of these posts where a bunch folks share their spoils.

Can't say that I've seen an ugly frog yet!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Some fine animals everyone has!

Photos do NO justice for the Sisa. They are a crisp, sparkling irridescent teal blue. Bluer than the photos show. I'm partial to blue so these have easily become my faves. I broke the piggy bank on these. Eventually all four will be homed in a 120g once they get a little more size on them.

-Chris


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Zoomie. I was reading about the company and drooling at their frogs on their website just a moment ago. I didn't know Terribilis were regulated like that in Canada. Dumb.




Zoomie said:


> LapidSilver, the reason the thread looks unusual is that Mark doesn't ship regularly for US customers as it is cost prohibitive. I believe that he does in neighborhood of 3-6 shipments per year.
> 
> He literally drives the frogs down to NY, clears customs after inspections with Fish and Game or whatever the equivalent is.....then mails. Or that is at least how it worked with this shipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

I also received a shipment of 4 lowland fants here in nor cal yesterday. Brilliant colors and a lot bolder than the chazuta's i received in the previous shipment. I love the chazutas and the sounds they make, but can only catch them in the first hour after the lights go on and about 30 minutes before lights off. They are quite skittish. 

After seeing the pic of the c.valley fant with the solid crown, im gonna have to make sure i ask mark for one on the next order! that frog is awesome!

im currently at work and have to attend a comedy show tonight, but i will post pics soon.

Seeing as how more and more people are keeping Chazuta's. If anyone could guide me through shipping (i'll just reuse the understory box and gel) I have 3 chazuta males (observed calling) and 1 unknown. I'd be looking to trade a male for a female.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

DAMN IT!!!!! i missed the email from UE i guess?!?!?! DARN!!! i wanted 6 fants for my giant vert


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> Got some Sisa.


That blue is great, is that the frogs or some type of lighting?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

DF, Interesting on the Chazuta. While I know it's way too early to get a feel for behavior, 3 of the 4 that I have are out all of the time. The fourth is a wallflower.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

@ Zoomie, were those the new guys calling?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> LapidSilver, the reason the thread looks unusual is that Mark doesn't ship regularly for US customers as it is cost prohibitive. I believe that he does in neighborhood of 3-6 shipments per year.
> 
> He literally drives the frogs down to NY, clears customs after inspections with Fish and Game or whatever the equivalent is.....then mails. Or that is at least how it worked with this shipment.
> 
> *So, every couple of months you see one of these posts where a bunch folks share their spoils.*Can't say that I've seen an ugly frog yet!


I'm the only one who didn't get any!  I wanted to get some fants but I didn't have the money or the tank. I'll probably get some in the spring.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Too jealous...mine are coming on the next shipment. Very excited!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> @ Zoomie, were those the new guys calling?


Yes. Adam(TheDude) mentions above that it is relatively common for Imis to pop off if misted heavily and fed. 

Sadly, in spite of having Mrs. Zoomie on listening post duty all day today, they have all made a liar out of me. She was probably watching Oprah or some other God-forsaken daytime talk show.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

ghettopieninja said:


>


Now your just mocking me.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

ghettopieninja said:


>


Yum... JVK


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

ghettopieninja said:


>


These are absolutely beautiful......I have these coming in the spring hopefully....Congrats on getting them.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

We got some flavovitattus and benedicta. Out of 4 vitattus, one is calling. I'm thinking I got 1.3 but hoping for 2.2
No word from the 6 benedicta yet.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a few more shots from last night. This is allegedly the loud mouth. He is out all of the time and will only begrudgingly move under a leaf if I pop the lid. Sorry about the clarity. I took these with the Canon but all are soft as I had to shoot through the plastic lid. Poor thing has a nose rub. 

This morning, he was kind enough to sit dead-center and allow me the opportunity to watch him shed. What an incredible thing to see. 
I'll try and post those pics this evening.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

B-NICE said:


> That blue is great, is that the frogs or some type of lighting?


They appear bluer in person. The camera just can't quite catch it. I tried touching up the pics to make them look as to the naked eye but I couldn't get it there either. 

My lighting is LED strips. Theres one blue to every ten whites. The camera picks up a lot on ambient blue lighting which is why the white paper towels look blue.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Couple more pics.


----------



## Chameleon84 (Mar 22, 2011)

I picked up a great group of Mantella crocea. Will post pics later


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

A vert guy, I got a few of the Sisa from mark... Amazing frogs! .... When you can see them


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Three of my four so far have always stayed in open view. The one that stays hidden always runs off when I walk into the room. So based on this they seem very bold. Unless they get sudden cases of shyness later. 

What's curious is that none of them have actively started feeding yet. They loosely eyeball the flies but won't strike. 

-Chris


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally got around to uploading some pictures! The Chazutas haven't been very photogenic yet, but I got one good shot.










Koetari Rivers


























This one isn't shy at all.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those Koetari are sweet....congrats.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Those Koetari Rivers look incredible, I never really saw many pictures of them but now I certainly want to acquire some eventually. I also like the blue/green legs on that Chazuta imitator.
Bryan


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! Ya I was very pleasently surprised with the Chazutas. I really liked the look of them and expected the somewhat duller colors of "intermedius" but these guys have way better coloring. Most of the leg color got washed out but they are actually quite colorful.

As for the Koetaris, they are amazing. Hopefully we can get these guys more common in the hobby. I've got them seperated right now, to let them get as big as possible before attempting to breed them.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> I was bummed about this shipment. I was supposed to be getting another group of Mark's line of vanzos by way of a hobbyists in Canada. But after we had all the details worked out and payment made it unfortunately didn't work out  Maybe next time.


I think you're chasing a white whale there Gary. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Great looking frogs! I do wonder, your first Koetari pic , that animal to me looks like a Blue Sipp, I have 3 , the back patterns are not as solid as yours but the color is the same.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> Great looking frogs! I do wonder, your first Koetari pic , that animal to me looks like a Blue Sipp, I have 3 , the back patterns are not as solid as yours but the color is the same.


I noticed that as well. It even has a bit of a green hue to it. This population must have a lot of variation, or perhaps they cross naturally with some other populations in the sipalliwini savannah. I'm not entirely sure, although the gene pool for them is pretty small it seems.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I know you are psyched to finally have the Koetaris. I have a feeling that as mine age they are gonna start getting lighter like those in the first pics...kinda hope they stay dark like the last one. Congrats on getting them...the Chazuta is gorgeous as well, but you know I'm partial to the Koetaris


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I recieved four highland variabilis, nice size and beautiful coloring


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have varaderos from a prior shipment and they breed like rabbits


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes so nice to get young adult frogs, I am now sitting on 3 Fant clutches, hopefully a few solid crown animals will come from these. Being out of town the last 3 days, now I have to figure which my my male and females are, pretty sure my solid crown guy is the male, 2 females and an unknown, looking forward to getting it all figured out.


----------

